# Garage sale finds



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey I found some good deals last weekend here is a stanley sweetheart #4 for $2.00 I paid







And a record plane and a #5 stanley plane I paid $10.00 for both.













I also picked up this milbro heavy #4 aluminum plane, thought it would look good restored for $4.00.








Lots of great deals out there and i have an awesome time hunting for these little gems.


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice haul!!


----------



## HandMadeInWood (Jul 30, 2013)

That Record SS (stay-Set) comes with a two part cap-iron - it was the deluxe version.......

It was intended to be sharpened without dismantling the cap-iron. 

But the bad news is that it doesn't fit modern sharpening jigs; it was used for rapid hand sharpening.... but here's your opportunity to use that lost art!

All best


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice find and good deals, now clean 'em up and put 'em to work and show us the results.


----------



## Lord Wood (Aug 15, 2014)

Its always so satisfying finding steals at garage sales, nice job!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

I got this Stanley No. 55 with everything including all the cutters, and the Bailey No. 7 corrugated bottom for $60 bucks! Very excited, the No.55 looks to me to be in mint condition but I'm no expert?


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Good score! 
That 55 looks great. Have fun with that one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeff Shafer said:


> I got this Stanley No. 55 with everything including all the cutters, and the Bailey No. 7 corrugated bottom for $60 bucks! Very excited, the No.55 looks to me to be in mint condition but I'm no expert?


Man, I would have been beside myself if I ran across a deal like that. Way to go!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys I still can't believe what a deal I got!


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

picked up this union #5 plane today for $3.00. Notice the Stanley lever cap. 


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

JackBauer said:


> View attachment 99051
> picked up this union #5 plane today for $3.00. Notice the Stanley lever cap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


So, I have to ask, "What would Jack do with old planes?"..

Do you plan to clean them up and use them or are you just a collector? Hope you restore and make use of them . Please show the updates if you do so. I like seeing these things come back to life.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good buy, that should make a good user.


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

I use them and restore them I love bringing old tools back to life, I will show my after pictures when I'm done.


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see them restored


----------

